# Help me learn to love my NEX 7!



## JustJazzie (Jan 27, 2013)

I traded in my canon xsi with Tamron lenses  in for a nex 7 about 3-4 months ago. I thought I was upgrading. I compared images side by side in controlled shots and the nex7 beat my old set up hands down. So I went ahead and sold off my xsi. 

I have such a love hate relationship with the Sony. The contrast auto focus is soo slow compared to my old one. my stupid detachable eye cup is missing along with the flash cap. On such an expensive camera I don't get how they detach so easily! And the "video mode" I was lured in with overheats after 30 minuets or so.

The good shots I get are sharp and the color range is spectacular., but I just don't "love it" the way I loved my canon. How can I learn to love my camera? Dh bought it for me after I told him how much I wanted one, so I can't tell him it's not right or sell it.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 27, 2013)

Its a great camrea no doubt. I want one to use with my m42 lens. If I do get one I'll keep my main body too. 

Surely you can find someway the NEX7 is strong in. The focus peaking should be a good thing, all cameras should have something like that.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe this will help: Hasselblad Lunar

Joe


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 28, 2013)

Patriot said:
			
		

> Its a great camrea no doubt. I want one to use with my m42 lens. If I do get one I'll keep my main body too.
> 
> Surely you can find someway the NEX7 is strong in. The focus peaking should be a good thing, all cameras should have something like that.



I had to google focus peaking. Very cool feature! I'll have to play around with it. I have terrible eyesight, so I see this coming in handy often! Thank you!



			
				Ysarex said:
			
		

> Maybe this will help: Hasselblad Lunar
> 
> Joe



That is coming up weird on mobile. I'll have to look when I'm at the computer later.


----------

